# How to select a tree service....... NOT!



## reachtreeservi (Aug 10, 2008)

I don't know what to say about this.....

opcorn: 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PYF2WR7DNuw


----------



## reachtreeservi (Aug 10, 2008)

Yet more of the adventures of Jasper....



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QP5fCykndR8&NR=1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y_zSEgXRZ28&NR=1


----------



## magic marouke (Aug 10, 2008)

i like how she asks him the second question reeeeeeeallllllly slooooooowly. 

cancoon ha ha !


----------



## oldirty (Aug 10, 2008)

you want to see a jerk check out this video. i dont know how to embed them into the post but go to youtube for it.

"Felling a Dangerous Cottonwood"


----------



## ddhlakebound (Aug 11, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HzQBo8h_x78

there's the link to the dangerous cottonwood, i watched it yesterday in disbelief. 

the "ask jasper" video is pulled now too.....


----------



## oldirty (Aug 11, 2008)

thanks ddh. 

i mean what a knucklehead that guy is. although it mightve been easier if he finished his "cut" on the other side of that tree. 

shouldnt that be grounds for termination, being that stupid. lol


----------



## Nailsbeats (Aug 11, 2008)

That guy won't live long. I give him a 10 for entertainment though.


----------



## treegal1 (Aug 18, 2008)

the only thing he did not tape was the " here hold my beer part". thats so sad that that ignorant fool is in a position to endanger himself or OTHERS. at least osha will see his video and say it was a suicide and not a work related accident, at least I hope so. lolol, ROFL


----------



## B-Edwards (Aug 25, 2008)

Jasper has to be acting, right?


----------



## flushcut (Jan 23, 2011)

Pulled this one out of the archives.


----------



## climberjones (Feb 5, 2011)

b-edwards said:


> jasper has to be acting, right?


 
definitely!!!!


----------



## ropensaddle (Feb 5, 2011)

Your a bunch of Aborigines:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## TreeClimber57 (Feb 5, 2011)

reachtreeservi said:


> I don't know what to say about this.....
> 
> opcorn:
> 
> ...


 
Oh my.. what can I say.. where can we hire this guy 

:bang:


----------



## TreeClimber57 (Feb 5, 2011)

ropensaddle said:


> Your a bunch of Aborigines:hmm3grin2orange:


 
Does that mean you as well rope ..


----------



## ropensaddle (Feb 5, 2011)

TreeClimber57 said:


> Does that mean you as well rope ..


 No I taint certified:monkey:


----------



## TreeClimber57 (Feb 5, 2011)

ropensaddle said:


> No I taint certified:monkey:


 
Ah hope you ain't one of those good guys Jasper mentioned running around in a pickup truck with a chainsaw!


----------



## ropensaddle (Feb 5, 2011)

TreeClimber57 said:


> Ah hope you ain't one of those good guys Jasper mentioned running around in a pickup truck with a chainsaw!


 
Not yet bro ,not yet lol


----------



## TreeClimber57 (Feb 5, 2011)

ropensaddle said:


> Not yet bro ,not yet lol


 
If you ever find yourself slipping toward that way.. shout we all come on over and help you out!!


----------



## ropensaddle (Feb 5, 2011)

TreeClimber57 said:


> If you ever find yourself slipping toward that way.. shout we all come on over and help you out!!


 
Lol I will prolly just climb for someone or who knows:dunno: I still have a few years left in my old arse lol.


----------



## PinnaclePete (Feb 5, 2011)

B-Edwards said:


> Jasper has to be acting, right?


 
That's Scott Profett, designer of the Port-A-Wrap, Mag Blocks, NATS and other stuff. He's running the North American Tree Climbing Competition this month in Savannah. You should see him when he's  a real hoot and a half.


----------



## ozzy42 (Feb 8, 2011)

I think Old Jasper is just beeing sarcastic and DUMBING it up for the camera.
This guy takes the cake here,

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SaIsfX1OXPw&feature=related

What a dumbass.


----------



## lxt (Feb 8, 2011)

ozzy42 said:


> I think Old Jasper is just beeing sarcastic and DUMBING it up for the camera.
> This guy takes the cake here,
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SaIsfX1OXPw&feature=related
> ...


 


LMFAO......................I watched that & laughed so hard im crying!!!

yep, anyone can fly an aerial lift & cut trees.....he musta been one of the "dirt cheap ones"



LXT................


----------



## TreeClimber57 (Feb 8, 2011)

ozzy42 said:


> I think Old Jasper is just beeing sarcastic and DUMBING it up for the camera.
> This guy takes the cake here,
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SaIsfX1OXPw&feature=related
> ...


 
Amazing.. I didn't know folks like this were alive on the planet.

His only saving grace is there was nothing in his head to hurt upon impact. 

Wearing essentially a bathing suit.. no PPE at all.. zero.

Wow.. !


----------



## TreeClimber57 (Feb 8, 2011)

ozzy42 said:


> I think Old Jasper is just beeing sarcastic and DUMBING it up for the camera.
> This guy takes the cake here,
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SaIsfX1OXPw&feature=related
> ...


 

Amazing.. I didn't know folks like this were alive on the planet.

His only saving grace is there was nothing in his head to hurt upon impact. 

Wearing essentially a bathing suit.. no PPE at all.. zero.

Wow.. ! :msp_unsure:


----------

